# help with a box for 2 12w7s



## biggris79 (Dec 18, 2011)

I have 2 jl 12w7s I'm needing help on a box design it will be in a Tahoe with a Rockford t2500 amp running them I was thinking of something like the subs on top and a port in the back I have 48"w x 25"h x 36"l of space to work with I was thinking something around 4 or 5 cu. ft but not should how to tune the port this would be my first box build or let me know what everyone think will work best thanks


----------



## chapdawg1971 (Mar 8, 2010)

PM me, I have a design for you that should work.


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=31.201666,-97.984379
Sent from my iPhone 4S using Tapatalk


----------

